
Satifer is redesigning interaction with academic publications (we're hiring) - Satifer
http://satifer.com
======
Satifer
We are developing the future of reading and writing academic publications.

HN attracts a talented audience. Let us know at contact@satifer.com if you're
interested in our work.

We welcome any questions or suggestions - we're looking for insightful
discussion, not just employees!

Particularly: Scientists who feel strongly about peer review services and
commentary. Researchers who feel their time searching through stacks of papers
could be better spent (or streamlined). Scientific journalists.

 _We are also looking for experienced data scientists and software developers
([https://angel.co/satifer](https://angel.co/satifer))

_*We have started a weekly email list where we will cover topics related to
the current state of publications r/w in what we hope are thought-provoking
mini-essays.

\- Satifer Team, satifer.com

